# WQHD Monitor mit Gtx 970 ?



## Bussi96 (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo Liebe PC-Games Hardware Community,

da ich vorhabe mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen, habe ich mich ein bisschen informiert, und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen dass
es ein WQHD Monitor mit 27 Zoll werden soll.

Mein Favorit währe folgender: ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
allerdings bin ich für andere(vielleicht günstigere  ) Alternativen offen.
Wichtig währe nur , dass es ein 120/144 Hz Monitor ist und er nach Möglichkeit GSync/FreeSync ünterstützt.

Ein weiterer Teil meiner Frage ist, ob sich auf einer WQHD Auflösung mit einer Gtx 970( Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90103-10P) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU )
ordentliche Frame Zahlen erreichen lassen und aktuelle Spiele auf "guten" Grafikeinstellungen laufen.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort und eure Vorschläge sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bussi


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn dann Gsync, Freesync macht bei eine GTX 970 keinen Sinn.
Was verstehst du unter ordentlichen fps?
Reichen dir 80-90 oder sollen es eher 120-144 sein?


----------



## Bussi96 (10. Juni 2015)

Also 80-90(auch 60) reichen vollkommen. Das ich mit einer 970 keine 120 fps in aktuellen spielen auf wqhd erreiche war mir schon bewusst


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn 60 vollkommen reichen, warum muss es dann ein 144Hz Monitor sein?
Ausser natürlich du willst einen komplett tearingfreien Monitor, dann musst du Gsync nehmen.


----------



## Bussi96 (10. Juni 2015)

Also.... Ich spiele halt auch etwas ältere Spiele(CS GO) und so etwas, da kommt es mir halt eher auf die FPS/Hz Zahl an, da es ja auch ein sehr schnelles Spiel ist, auf der anderen Seite war meine Frage ob es für aktuelle Spiele in 60-90 FPS reicht, weil ich würde schon gerne alle meine Spiele auf einem Monitor spielen und nicht dauernd wechseln


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2015)

Je nach Einstellung wird es reichen.


----------



## Tiz92 (10. Juni 2015)

60 FPS sehen übrigends auf nem 120 Hz Bildschirm auch besser aus als auf ner 60 Hz Röhre. 

Außerdem wirst du in CSGO eh 120 FPS erreichen und profitieren können.


----------



## Bussi96 (10. Juni 2015)

Es ging mir ja um die bessere Bildwiederholungsrate und die bessere Auflösung.
Ersteres um in schnellen(auch schon etwas älteren) Spielen eine flüssige Performance zu haben und zweiteres, damit ich endlich mal einen größeren Bildschirm habe(mein aktueller hat 23 Zoll).
Und einen neuen 1080 P Monitor zu kaufen lohnt sich nicht mehr wirklich, da diese Auflösung ja quasi schon am veralten ist


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2015)

Es gibt Regler in den Games.
Wenn Du nicht konkret wirst, wird Dir niemand sagen können wieviele FPS Du haben wirst.
Ist Elite-Dangerous aktuell genug? Damit bekommst Du in 4K noch lockere 100 FPS AVG hin.


----------



## Bussi96 (10. Juni 2015)

okay also 60 fps auf normal bis hoch währen schon schön  und welchen monitor würdet ihr empfehlen? als alternative zu meinem favoriten


----------



## Bussi96 (11. Juni 2015)

So also nochmals 
Meine Grundfrage war ja erst einmal, ob ich mit einer einzelnen Gtx 970 auf WQHD aka. 2560x1440p spielen kann. Euren Aussagen entnehme ich, dass das durchaus möglich ist wenn ich nicht in aktuellsten Spielen die
Regler alle nach rechts schiebe und dann noch 90+ fps erwarte.

Zum zweiten Teil meiner Frage.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem oben gennanten Monitor oder kann mir eine gute Alternativen empfehlen?


Ach Ja. Würdet ihr eher zu einem TN-Pannel oder zu einem IPS-Pannel raten, da ich sowohl schnelle Spiele(Shooter(CS GO usw.)) Spiele aber auch Rollenspiele, bei denen die Reaktionszeit des Monitors ja nicht so super wichtig ist.(Bringt IPS so viel bessere Farben, dass es sich lohnt die etwas trägere Reaktionszeit in Kauf zu nehmen?)

MfG
Bussi


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

IPS bringt vor allem Blickwinkelstabilität. 
Bei den Asus-Monitoren mit TN-Panel reicht es ja schon leicht den Kopf zu neigen und die Farben ändern sich 

Ich persönlich gebe gar nichts auf Inputlag und Co, Bildqualität ist viel wichtiger mMn. 
Gute IPS Monitore haben auch keinen spürbaren Inputlag, von daher wäre mir das egal. 
Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Ich bekomme bei TN-Panels Augenkrebs


----------



## Bussi96 (11. Juni 2015)

Mhh okay ich denke ich werde mir einfach mal beim lokalen Elektrofachgeschäft ein paar verschiedene Monitore mit IPS/TN Pannel ansehen und dann selbst entscheiden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

Mach das, dann siehst du selber man den Unterschied


----------



## HisN (11. Juni 2015)

Vergiss nicht die Monitore mit VA Panel. So ein schwarz bekommt man mit IPS nicht.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Bussi96,

ich kann dir als alternative den Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ans Herz legen.

2560x1440
IPS
144 Hz
G-Sync
…

Besitze den Monitor selbst und bin begeistert.
Spiele überwiegend Rollenspiele (TW3, DA: I,…) sowie Shooter (CSS, COD, Chivalry).

Hier noch ein Review von tftcentral.
(Da wird er auch mit dem Asus ROG Swift verglichen)
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin

ich habe den Asus swift und eine GTX970. Für schnelle Spiele wie CS GO ist der Monitor ganz großes Kino! Alles wirkt so geschmeidig und flüssig, fast schon cheatverdächtig^^ Das Panel hat auch sehr ordentliche Farben und dank icc Profile würde ich es als "sehr gut" bewerten. Der Blickwinkel ist typisch TN und verfälscht etwas aber ich persönlich sitze immer gerade vor dem Monitor. 

Du kannst eigentlich alle neue Spiele in max auf WQHD spielen mit 30 fps + spielen. Dann merkt man auch G-Sync.

Eine neue GTX980ti wäre aber wohl die bessere Kombination mit dem swift (aber auch deutlich teurer).

Der empfohlene Acer soll auch gut sein allerdings kann ich da nichts zu sagen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein kleinen Einblick geben.


----------



## Bussi96 (11. Juni 2015)

Danke für die vielen Antworten und Vorschläge....
Ich werde mir nun einmal detailierte Tests der beiden Monitore ansehen und mich hier später nochmal melden 
Bin natürlich für weitere Vorschläge offen...

P.S. Da ich eh immer eher gerade vor meinem Monitor sitze und die beiden Bildschirme sich ja anscheinend ansonsten nicht so viel nehmen Frage
        ich mich ob sich die 70€ aufpreis für den Acer beziehungsweise das IPS Pannel lohnen....
        Da Geschwindigkeit des Asus ja anscheinend etwas besser ist (da TN-Pannel).

MfG 
Bussi


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (11. Juni 2015)

Also eins ist klar - beide sind Großartige Monitore und die wirst mit beiden Glücklich.

Lies dir einfach noch ein paar Tests durch und entscheide dann


----------



## Bussi96 (11. Juni 2015)

Okay Leute habe mich jetzt noch ausführlicher in mehreren verschiedenen Test über beide Geräte informiert,
und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es für mich der ASUS Rog werden wird 
Der Acer scheint für meine Zwecke gleichwertig zu sein.
Aufgrund der 70€ mehrkosten und daher, dass mir das Design des ASUS besser gefällt werde ich mir diesen zulegen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe und die Beantwortung meiner(Anfänger? ) Fragen.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass ich von Serienfehlern, die ja anscheinend beide dieser Monitore teilweise haben verschont bleibe.

MfG 
Bussi


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Juni 2015)

Bevor du bestellst, es kommt bald der Nachfolger vom Swift. Wann weiß ich jetzt nicht genau aber bei PCGH war letztens ein Beitrag mit Video.

Der neue Swift hat auch WQHD 144 Hertz G-Sync und ein IPS Panel. 

Bei Interesse mal googlen  Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Asus!


----------



## Bussi96 (11. Juni 2015)

@thehate19 ja ich hatte schon gesehen, dass da ein neuer Switf mit IPS panel angekündigt ist.
Allerdings währe dieser ja dann wahrscheinlich etwas teurer noch als der acer und der liegt eigentlich schon an meiner obergrenze from Preis her .

von daher danke für die info aber wegen des wahrscheinlichen höheren preises und der wartezeit wird es der "alte" Swift.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2015)

Guck dir mal die Pressefotos vom PG279Q, da siehst du richtig schön das Backlightbleeding und den glow von IPS.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (12. Juni 2015)

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg

bah, ist das übel...


----------



## facehugger (12. Juni 2015)

Ich würd den Dell mit in`s Auge fassen:


Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
mit meiner getakteten GTX970 habe ich in WQHD (DSR per Treiber) auch in aktuellen Games wie Witcher 3 viel Spaß. Es müssen ja nicht immer ultra Details sein:


Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion 
gut, wenn du 120/144Hz unbedingt benötigst...

Gruß


----------



## jkox11 (12. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Pressefotos vom PG279Q, da siehst du richtig schön das Backlightbleeding und den glow von IPS.





TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg
> 
> bah, ist das übel...



Heiliger Bimbam


----------



## fushigi01 (12. Juni 2015)

Das sieht ja echt arg aus... 

Aber bei deinem PB278QR ist das nicht so heftig jkox oder?


----------



## jkox11 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich hab noch gar kein BLB festgestellt.


----------

